# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  عااااااااااااااااجل جدا وحصري عن صفقة اوتبونغ....نقلاً عن منتديات كوووره سودانيه

## مريخي

*(الصفقه شكلها طرشقت واللاعب طلع ماسووووره تغني ..وطلع عنده اصابات بالكوم)

لن يقوم الهلال بتسجيل اللاعب اونبونغ وتم صرف النظر عنه بسبب فشله في الاختبارات الطبيه واصابته في اربطة الركبه
     قبل شويه ضرب ليه واحد صاحبي قال لي تعال وهو والدتو من اكبر اخصائيات الاشعه والاصابات والرنيين المغنطيسي ووضح انو عندو عدة اصابات
    وحاولت تتصل بالبرير الذي اعطاها الصور هي ومعاها دكتور لقت تلفونو مقفول وبحث الطبيب المعاها عن رقم فوزي واتصل عليه قال ليه الزول دا مصاب
       قام اداهو رغم والدة صاحبنا وقال ليها اها ادينا الشورى النهائيه قالت ليهو مااااا تسجلو والزول دا مصاب كم اصابه وماحينفع 
                              فوزي قال ليها اوكي ودا اخر كلام 
                 للمعلوميه الهلال لم يعطي الوكيل والنادي ولا فلس 
                           والحمد لله رب العالمين
قد تكون صياغتي للموضوعما مفهومه لاني كنت بكتي بي سرعه 
          طبيب الهلال جاب الصور للدكتوره دي في العمارات واداها البرير في التلفون قال ليها شخصي لينا الصور دي والدكتور صلى المغرب
                             مع صاحبنا دا اللي هو والدتو الدكتوره
           ضرب لي تلفون صاحبي قال لي تعال مشيت ولا قيت طبيب الهلال و والدة صاحبنا قالت ليه يادكتور الزول دا مصاب .قام الدكتور ضرب لي البرير لقى تلفونو مقفول
  ضرب لي فوزي تلفونو ماخشى عمل لي كم تلفون كده لما في فوزي ادتو الشورى ودكتور الهلال قال انو دا راي دكتور تاني برضو قال انو الزول دا مانافع
(نقلاً عن العضو عاشق الهلال بمنتدى كوووره سودانيه)
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*بالله..!!!
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*كلام خارم بارم ما فهمت منو اي شيئ وبعدين نحن دخلنا باوتو ولا الجلفوط شنو الهي يسقط حجرهم واحد وين ما كانو
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*شكرا عزيزي المريخي علي الخبر و عبال فشل كل صفقاتهم
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*اسفور ميت ههههههه هااااااااااااااااااي 00 ونحن مالنا ياريت المسجلين يطشوا00:bluegrab:
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*اهم ما في الموضوع الزمن
                        	*

----------


## كته

*ده حالتو مريخى
*

----------


## زاكي الدين الصادق

*يااخوانا الخبر بتاع منتديات كورة سودانية دا شكلو شتلة من امها:hellocv4:
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

اهم ما في الموضوع الزمن



ههههههههههههههه
زمن شنو مع مع الميمين في  الاتحاد العام.. حتى ميمنا الإستبشرنا بيهو بقي لا يختلف عن ميم الجماعة. 

إن شاء الله يصدق الخبر.. مع إنو أي جلفوط فاقد للمصداقية.. وممكن تكون لعبة عشان المريخاب يطلعوا العندهم ويلقوا الزول إتسجل ويكون لا مصاب لا يحزنون.

*

----------


## ابوبرآءة

*اريتم كان سجلوه عشان علي رباطو المقطوع دا يلم فيهو الزومه والله باسكال يفرتكو ليهم
                        	*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*كااااااااااااك
                        	*

----------


## زاكي الدين الصادق

*لن يقوم الهلال بتسجيل اللاعب اونبونغ وتم صرف النظر عنه بسبب فشله في الاختبارات الطبيه واصابته في اربطة الركبه
قبل شويه ضرب ليه واحد صاحبي قال لي تعال وهو والدتو من اكبر اخصائيات الاشعه والاصابات والرنيين المغنطيسي ووضح انو عندو عدة اصابات
وحاولت تتصل بالبرير الذي اعطاها الصور هي ومعاها دكتور لقت تلفونو مقفول وبحث الطبيب المعاها عن رقم فوزي واتصل عليه قال ليه الزول دا مصاب
قام اداهو رقم والدة صاحبنا وقال ليها اها ادينا الشورى النهائيه قالت ليهو مااااا تسجلو والزول دا مصاب كم اصابه وماحينفع 
فوزي قال ليها اوكي ودا اخر كلام 
للمعلوميه الهلال لم يعطي الوكيل والنادي ولا فلس 
والحمد لله رب العالمين
قد تكون صياغتي للموضوعما مفهومه لاني كنت بكتي بي سرعه 
طبيب الهلال جاب الصور للدكتوره دي في العمارات واداها البرير في التلفون قال ليها شخصي لينا الصور دي والدكتور صلى المغرب
مع صاحبنا دا اللي هو والدتو الدكتوره
ضرب لي تلفون صاحبي قال لي تعال مشيت ولا قيت طبيب الهلال و والدة صاحبنا قالت ليه يادكتور الزول دا مصاب .قام الدكتور ضرب لي البرير لقى تلفونو مقفول
ضرب لي فوزي تلفونو ماخشى عمل لي كم تلفون كده لما في فوزي ادتو الشورى ودكتور الهلال قال انو دا راي دكتور تاني برضو قال انو الزول دا مانافع
(نقلاً عن العضو عاشق الهلال بمنتدى كوووره سودانيه)
المصدر: صحيفة ومنتديات كورة سودانية
                        	*

----------


## زاكي الدين الصادق

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زاكي الدين الصادق
					

لن يقوم الهلال بتسجيل اللاعب اونبونغ وتم صرف النظر عنه بسبب فشله في الاختبارات الطبيه واصابته في اربطة الركبه
قبل شويه ضرب ليه واحد صاحبي قال لي تعال وهو والدتو من اكبر اخصائيات الاشعه والاصابات والرنيين المغنطيسي ووضح انو عندو عدة اصابات
وحاولت تتصل بالبرير الذي اعطاها الصور هي ومعاها دكتور لقت تلفونو مقفول وبحث الطبيب المعاها عن رقم فوزي واتصل عليه قال ليه الزول دا مصاب
قام اداهو رقم والدة صاحبنا وقال ليها اها ادينا الشورى النهائيه قالت ليهو مااااا تسجلو والزول دا مصاب كم اصابه وماحينفع 
فوزي قال ليها اوكي ودا اخر كلام 
للمعلوميه الهلال لم يعطي الوكيل والنادي ولا فلس 
والحمد لله رب العالمين
قد تكون صياغتي للموضوعما مفهومه لاني كنت بكتي بي سرعه 
طبيب الهلال جاب الصور للدكتوره دي في العمارات واداها البرير في التلفون قال ليها شخصي لينا الصور دي والدكتور صلى المغرب
مع صاحبنا دا اللي هو والدتو الدكتوره
ضرب لي تلفون صاحبي قال لي تعال مشيت ولا قيت طبيب الهلال و والدة صاحبنا قالت ليه يادكتور الزول دا مصاب .قام الدكتور ضرب لي البرير لقى تلفونو مقفول
ضرب لي فوزي تلفونو ماخشى عمل لي كم تلفون كده لما في فوزي ادتو الشورى ودكتور الهلال قال انو دا راي دكتور تاني برضو قال انو الزول دا مانافع
(نقلاً عن العضو عاشق الهلال بمنتدى كوووره سودانيه)
المصدر: صحيفة ومنتديات كورة سودانية



يبدو ان هذا الجلفوطي يعتبرنا سسزج والله شتلة محسنة ومش الجلافيط ديل كن الزول دا مصاب بسجولو دي هز ميزانية الدولة الله لا يكسبو حاجة تكسف والله:056::ANSmile33::056:
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 9 ( الأعضاء 9 والزوار 0) ‏jafaros, ‏Azmi shosh, ‏الرايقة, ‏ابوبرآءة, ‏makkawi, ‏Nouryal77, ‏زاكي الدين الصادق, ‏عثمان قنجاري, ‏كته 

شمار كمييييييييييييييييييية 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*لا يا زاكي الدين الخبر في مودرن كورة برضو يعني ما شتله
                        	*

----------


## زاكي الدين الصادق

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

لا يا زاكي الدين الخبر في مودرن كورة برضو يعني ما شتله



كن كدا ياخوي انا غلطان لكن برضو في حاجة ماتمام دا ماكلام بخش الراس بالساهل ياقلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــب :014:
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*يعني حضنو اكبر ماااااااااااااااااسورة و كمان مصاب هههههههههه
خطييير يا برير كمل كدا بس هههههه
                        	*

----------


## مريخي

*والله يا جماعه ده الخبر جبتوا من منتدى كوووره سودانيه ومن عضو جلفوطي معروووف كمان...وبيحلف انه الكلام ده جد...المهم في الموضوع ان شاء الله يكون كلامه صح ويكون خسروا زمن سااااااااااااي واذا دفعوا القروش يكون خير وبركه كمان..قدر العندهم دفعوهوا في الماسوره دي ...
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*شتلة أبوها شتلة  الزول ده في آخر مباراة مع الانتاج الحربي يوم ٢٥-مايو جاب قوون الجلافيط دايرين يكفو العين
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Azmi shosh
					

شتلة أبوها شتلة  الزول ده في آخر مباراة مع الانتاج الحربي يوم 25-مايو جاب قوون الجلافيط دايرين يكفو العين



فيلكس بكفي و بوفي:DOGPILE:
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*لو  أفترضنا   الكلام   ده  صاح   أو  طلع  ماسوره   مادا   فيدنا   خلونا   فى   الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ود الحتانه

*الاعب  فعلا  مصاب  ولكن    الكشف  الطبي  الذي   يجري  له   حاليا  في   القاهره  لن  يوضح  هذه   الحقيقه   خوفا  من  انهيار   الصفقه  { مش    الدكاتره  مصريين },,,,
وهذا  الخبر   من احد  المواقع المصريه يؤكد  ذلك  ....


أخيراً يعيش الكاميرونى " أوتوبونج " حالة نفسية سيئة عقب تأكده من أن " مانويل جوزيه " المدير الفنى للأهلى قد صرف النظر عنه بصفة نهائية لأسباب إحتفظ بها الأخير لنفسه وأتى هذا فى الوقت الذى تعثرت مفاوضات نادى الوكرة القطرى مع اللاعب عن طريق " كريم حلمى " وكيل أعماله نظرا لتمسك " عفت السادات " رئيس النادى بالتعيين بشروط مادية وصفت بالمغالى فيها .

أخيراً كشف أحد أفراد الجهاز الفنى " رفض ذكر إسمه " أن " أوتوبونج " وقع ضحية لتشخيص طبى خاطئ من طبيب الفريق د. " عمرو الأشلم " الأمر الذى يهدد مستقبل اللاعب فى المستطيل الأخضر "..!

وكان " أوتوبونج " قد عانى من الإصابة اكثر من مرة خلال الأسابيع الماضية والتى أثرت على أداءه خلال مباريات فريقه الأخيرة إلا أن التقارير الطبية كانت جميعها تؤكد صلاحية اللاعب للمشاركة إلا أنه ثبت العكس مع شكوى اللاعب المتكررة من الإصابة والتى تنوعت بين " كاحل القدم والعضلة الأمامية تارة والخلفية تارة أخرى " ومن المنتظر أن يخضع " أوتوبونج " لكشف طبى شامل على يد أحد المتخصصين بالقاهرة لتحديد مدى صلاحيته للعب لاسيما وأن إصابة " أوتوبونج " من شأنها هدم أحلام مسئولى الإتحاد السكندرى وعلى راسهم " عفت السادات " الذى بيت النية للإستغناء عن اللاعب بنهاية الموسم الحالى بأعلى مقابل مادى ممكن لإنعاش خزينة النادى والمساهمة بعائد بيعه فى تغطية الصفقات الجديدة المزمع إبراهمها لدعم صفوف الفريق وعلى رأسها يأتى التعاقد مع الصقر " أحمد حسن " 




*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

لا يا زاكي الدين الخبر في مودرن كورة برضو يعني ما شتله



 
الله يطمنك و يديك الفي مرادك
*

----------


## احب المريخ

*لو جابو ميسى الصفر الدولى موجود ياشباب خلونا فى مريخنا ماذا اعدتوا الى المرحلة الجاية
                        	*

----------


## حبيب الزعيم

*يا جماعة انتوا لى اسع ما فاهميين فلسفتهم فى التسجيلات وهى الهاء الناس عن منطقة العمل الاساسية بمناطق فرعية مثل نجم مريخى كبير يتصل بالنادى طالبا الانتقال اليهم ويخلونا نحن نجرى ونشرع دا سفارى لا ده الباشا لالا ده بلة جابر وهو من الاساس لافى اتصال لايحزنون لكن يكون الخبر ادى مفعوله وهم بنفردوا بالاتحاد فى هدوء ويعملو ما يحلو لهم ونحن نتفاجا بانهم سجلوا 3 لعيبة فى زمن قياسى حتى موضوع البدرى اشك انه لهم فيه ايادى بطريقة ما لشل تفكير الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## najma

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حبيب الزعيم
					

يا جماعة انتوا لى اسع ما فاهميين فلسفتهم فى التسجيلات وهى الهاء الناس عن منطقة العمل الاساسية بمناطق فرعية مثل نجم مريخى كبير يتصل بالنادى طالبا الانتقال اليهم ويخلونا نحن نجرى ونشرع دا سفارى لا ده الباشا لالا ده بلة جابر وهو من الاساس لافى اتصال لايحزنون لكن يكون الخبر ادى مفعوله وهم بنفردوا بالاتحاد فى هدوء ويعملو ما يحلو لهم ونحن نتفاجا بانهم سجلوا 3 لعيبة فى زمن قياسى حتى موضوع البدرى اشك انه لهم فيه ايادى بطريقة ما لشل تفكير الصفوة



 
كلامك سليـــــــــــــــــــــــــم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ولسه ياما في الجراب ياحاوي من الاخبار التي تسر
مع ابوالهل المهلهل لن تغمض عينيك من الضحك المتواصل
*

----------


## Deimos

*الكديس لما ما يلحق اللبن بقول عفن ...

*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حبيب الزعيم
					

يا جماعة انتوا لى اسع ما فاهميين فلسفتهم فى التسجيلات وهى الهاء الناس عن منطقة العمل الاساسية بمناطق فرعية مثل نجم مريخى كبير يتصل بالنادى طالبا الانتقال اليهم ويخلونا نحن نجرى ونشرع دا سفارى لا ده الباشا لالا ده بلة جابر وهو من الاساس لافى اتصال لايحزنون لكن يكون الخبر ادى مفعوله وهم بنفردوا بالاتحاد فى هدوء ويعملو ما يحلو لهم ونحن نتفاجا بانهم سجلوا 3 لعيبة فى زمن قياسى حتى موضوع البدرى اشك انه لهم فيه ايادى بطريقة ما لشل تفكير الصفوة



كلام سليم جداً.
وكمان مجلس إدارة المريخ
والاعلام الاحمر
وجمهور المريخ 
بيتعاملوا بردة الفعل.

*

----------


## ايداهور22

*احلي خبر وانشاء الله يكون صحي
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*شتله خدره
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*دة كلام شتل

*

----------


## najma

*البرير اعلن على الرياضية نجاح الصفقة
                        	*

----------


## فرينكو

*كان افضل لينا يشربوا المقلب
                        	*

----------

